# ... Last page



## Grandpa (Jan 19, 2002)

The "... Last page" feature that appears in packed threads -- like the one in General RPG Discussion right now -- is kind of pointless. It takes up the space that would otherwise be used by the numbers 5-10 and makes the boards more difficult to use, IMHO.

Oh, and the same complaint goes for the page listings at the top and bottom of the page, methinks. If there were a way to get this thread filled, I could use it to demonstrate my complaint.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 19, 2002)

Krub said:
			
		

> *The "... Last page" feature that appears in packed threads -- like the one in General RPG Discussion right now -- is kind of pointless. It takes up the space that would otherwise be used by the numbers 5-10 and makes the boards more difficult to use, IMHO. *




I agree. I currently have my options set to 40 posts per page, so this isn't affecting me much, but I imagine that it will. I'd much prefer just having the page numbers continue up to the last page, no matter how many pages.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 19, 2002)

I agree, I like being able to see how many pages of posts there are.


----------



## The It's Man (Jan 19, 2002)

Just divide the number of posts by the number of posts a page.


----------

